

The Octoverse in 2012 - Pr0
https://github.com/blog/1359-the-octoverse-in-2012

======
cvursache
Humbly started to use github on a daily basis only a year ago. It was one of
the best decisions I made as a programmer. Being surrounded by so many
talented people, so many great projects, reminds one that there will always be
better coders out there and that collaboration is one of the best ways to
improve hacking skills on all levels.

------
mbell
Slightly off topic but this project is listed in one the 'top lists' in the
article and I haven't heard anything about it before:
<https://github.com/saltstack/salt>

Looks interesting, a quick search on hnsearch shows a post from ~6 months ago
that didn't seem to get any attention.

Anyone have any experience with salt in comparison to Chef/Puppet/Fabric
setups?

~~~
emidln
I've deployed it for a former company as well as personally for a variety of
projects. It's extremely quick to get up and running, and as libcloud
integration gets better, it's been providing me with a cloud platform-neutral
way of deploying/maintaining systems.

It requires less time invested than fabric for me. Most of the time, the
batteries included in salt are enough. When they aren't, it's the same amount
of work to maintain as fabric, but salt tends to save me some time building
pieces fabric wouldn't provide.

If you maintain multiple linux distros, the templated config files make
smoothing over differences in package names or locations a breeze.

If you need to maintain Windows-based stuff, salt can be setup against Windows
Server in a manner that wasn't too painful. This was extremely handy when
consolidating management of legacy windows stuff with newer linux stuff from
the same web gui.

Speaking of web gui, I don't know of any that have significant steam for salt.
That said, doing "import salt" in django/flask/$framework and receiving json
or pickled data is pretty easy.

------
wpnx
I'm surprised gists haven't grown that much in use. Such a great feature.

~~~
Zikes
I've used it much more often in conjunction with <http://bl.ocks.org>. I think
if there were a built-in interface for serving gists in that manner it'd see
more use.

------
tgb
Why the massive spike in pull requests in March-April? And the spike in
creates in July?

~~~
briandoll
The spike in repository creation in July was from the PLD Linux Distribution
joining GitHub. We're looking into the pull request spike in the spring, too.

------
raldi
Why is it called the Octoverse?

~~~
xiaoma
It is the entire dominion of the mighty octocat.

<http://octodex.github.com/>

------
nextstep
From the emoji frequency graphs at the bottom, how did they get a trollface
emoji? Is that a joke?

------
justincormack
Interesting that London is ahead of San Francisco and New York.

------
nthitz
emoji in commit messages? who'da thunk it?

